# Daughters New Build



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

So after last years elk hunt and the lack luster performance my daughter had with her .308 and 130gr TTSX I decided I was going to get her something else that would do a better job on an elk and would match her ability to shoot out to 400-500 yards. The problem is, recoil and LOP was a huge factor and seemed to rule out most of the long action bolt guns. 
I decided to go with a Encore build and went with the 6.5x284 caliber after reading how light its recoil was and yet how much energy it retained at range. Rather than ordering a completed stock I decided to order an unfinished one and finish it together with her as kind of a keepsake type of thing. Well this is the POS that showed up and problems I had with it. After the guy told me to deal with it because I wasn't getting my money back, I went to work. It took me a few weeks, hours on the dremal tool and lots of sanding but I was able to get it completed. 

I must admit, it turned out much better than I thought it would. It has a 13.5" LOP and is 37.75" OAL, weight is a little heavy at 8.7 Lbs but it helps eat up the recoil which I will tell you is very mild.

I took it out today looking to find a load for deer and was quite surprised at the 5 shot group I was able to shoot with it especially considering how short it is on me. This group is 5 shots using the 120gr Nosler BT over 45.5gr of Varget and I was getting 3025 FPS with it. I was also able to get groups between 1" and 1.5" with the 130gr. Accubond, 140gr. Partition and 127gr. LRX but this was by far the best group of the day.

In the end, I'm extremely happy with it and looking forward to many years and many critters to come with this neat little gun.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've always thought those Encore's were pretty cool rifles - I like the idea of switching out a barrel here and there and having a new rig. Looks like it shoots really well!

With the Encore, have you noticed any headspace issues at all? That's been my one hesitancy with break action rifles... other than that, I'd be all for one someday!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a nice looking little rifle, remember the trophy pics nest year.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

waspocrew said:


> I've always thought those Encore's were pretty cool rifles - I like the idea of switching out a barrel here and there and having a new rig. Looks like it shoots really well!
> 
> With the Encore, have you noticed any headspace issues at all? That's been my one hesitancy with break action rifles... other than that, I'd be all for one someday!


Between my brother in law and myself we have 4 different receivers and we have never experienced any kind of headspace issue. That being said, we have purchased a set of shims which are easily installed if by chance we do run into that problem.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What's the name of the company/person you got it from so none of us get burned by him in the future.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow the stock on that one looks awesome!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> What's the name of the company/person you got it from so none of us get burned by him in the future.


Cant remember the guys name, but I found them online. The website is http://www.gunstocksinc.com/ The guy was a real jewel, let me tell ya. I knew I was buying an unfinished stock. Ive bought them before from other sites and never had these kinds of issues. I tried to explain this to the guy but he basically told me oh well, toss it in the trash if you want but I'm not giving you your money back.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> Between my brother in law and myself we have 4 different receivers and we have never experienced any kind of headspace issue. That being said, we have purchased a set of shims which are easily installed if by chance we do run into that problem.


I've heard a few guys mention the shim kits... sounds like a good idea. I'm putting an Encore on my ever growing lists of rifles to purchase. Thanks for the inspiration! ;-)


----------

